# Leaving Dallas - Some stuff for sale



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

No offense to those that love it here but I don't. I miss snow, leaves changing colors and I hate the summer here. I'm headed back north. 

Have a box o's stuff I want to sell. Not even asking close to what it's worth. 

Approx 400' Air line tubing 

2 small nets 

Kent Aq Scraper 

Plastic Air Line T, new in pkg 

4 way gang valve - air line 

2 - 5 way gang valve -air line 

ATI Hydro Sponge Filer IV - new in box 

Small magnetic algae scraper 

Large HammerHead algae scraper and 2 refills 

Tetratec AP150 2 outlet air pump 

Won Brothers Dolphin Air pump 4 outlet - Brand new, never used

Buyer takes all please

Pickup only please. Located in West Plano 

Asking a whopping $25 for it all. 

Best way to contact is nathan (at) motoringalliance.com


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

PM Sent


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

pm coming your way.. I would like to buy the air line, air pumps, and sponge filter....


----------

